# Truss frame ID help please.



## Bikermaniac (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi guys,
I need some help here to idenfify the manufacturer of this arch bar frame. I have been searching but it seems that very little information is out there in regards to this kind of frames. It has a Davis-like chain adjusters and a trumpet weld were the arch touches the seat post. The fork is particulary rare also with a bridge between both truss plates.
Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks, Nelson


----------



## SKPC (Sep 6, 2021)

Pretty sure Emblem.






Emblem used a 6-digit numbering system.  300k's are most likely in the 20's. Above&below a similar frame 90,000 units earlier of different design.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 6, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Pretty sure Emblem.
> View attachment 1474031




That was fast! Thanks.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 7, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Pretty sure Emblem.
> View attachment 1474031
> View attachment 1474302
> Emblem used a 6-digit numbering system.  300k's are most likely in the 20's. Above&below a similar frame 90,000 units earlier of different design.
> View attachment 1474303



Do you know if Westfield built bicycles for Emblem? I've owned this Emblem bicycle that looks to me like a 1930's Columbia Model. I've been looking up and down but haven't found any info on it.
The Chainguard and Rack didn't came with the bike. The bike was restored (30 years ago). It was originally black with cream accents.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 8, 2021)

I do not believe so.  That Badge may be a replacement for the Westfield original.  Measure screw distance with a tape or remove the badge to see underneath for further relevant information.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 8, 2021)

SKPC said:


> I do not believe so.  That Badge may be a replacement for the Westfield original.  Measure screw distance with a tape or remove the badge to see underneath for further relevant information.



I will, thanks a lot.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 8, 2021)

I once bought an Emblem arch bar truss frame ~273,000 serial number that a seller was unsure about, and speculated was a Westfield Columbia built, perhaps because of the wider badge-fastening holes.

So maybe it was just a badge that fit?

Another member once professed to own a Westfield-built Emblem, (or only you)?








						Emblem Manufacturing Info | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

1913    Emblem Racing Team     Emblem promotion




					thecabe.com


----------



## SKPC (Sep 9, 2021)

Yes, something to consider @Bikermaniac is that Emblem did NOT use rivets to secure their badges.  Since your Columbia Westfield (most likely) has a riveted Emblem badge, it leads me to believe it was added during the resto long ago. Oh, and if you could please measure the distance between holes with a flexi tape measure it would be very informative...


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 10, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I once bought an Emblem arch bar truss frame ~273,000 serial number that a seller was unsure about, and speculated was a Westfield Columbia built, perhaps because of the wider badge-fastening holes.
> 
> So maybe it was just a badge that fit?
> 
> ...




It was me I think.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 10, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Yes, something to consider @Bikermaniac is that Emblem did NOT use rivets to secure their badges.  Since your Columbia Westfield (most likely) has a riveted Emblem badge, it leads me to believe it was added during the resto long ago. Oh, and if you could please measure the distance between holes with a flexi tape measure it would be very informative...




SKPC yes my Emblem badge is riveted to the head tube. I will measure the distance and will let you know.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 11, 2021)

I think that it is cool that you now have a *green* Emblem frame and fork to go with the Emblem head badge; it would be tough to build up any collectible bicycle — starting from merely a badge alone.

Of course we already understand that the *other* bicycle is a Westfield-built; but with an _Emblem_ head badge applied — at some point in time.  Some questions might be when (e.g., before or after retail sale); by whom (e.g., retailer or owners); perhaps why (e.g., because it looked cool and ~fit); and generally do any of those questions or answers matter, in easy-to-fix *mismatch* situations like these?


----------

